# candy paint



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Just wondering how poeple charging for a straight candy paint job on a four door caddy That has a cloth top so no paint on roof anybody from anywhere post ur prices thanx


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Minimal body work=4 grand for a good job


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

I know a homie here in north Carolina that does a pretty good job with candys and charges about 3000


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

You guys are doing shit cheap, I wouldn't touch something like that for under 6 Gs. 3Gs is what I would charge for base clear not Kandy. Just my 2 cents


----------



## PURP_BOX (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Aug 28 2010, 11:51 AM~18427875
> *You guys are doing shit cheap, I wouldn't touch something like that for under 6 Gs. 3Gs is what I would charge for base clear not Kandy. Just my 2 cents
> *


x2


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Aug 28 2010, 12:51 PM~18427875
> *You guys are doing shit cheap, I wouldn't touch something like that for under 6 Gs. 3Gs is what I would charge for base clear not Kandy. Just my 2 cents
> *



Yea i feel ya on that. I bet for 3gs the guy is using HOK kandy base coat paint.


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Aug 29 2010, 06:29 PM~18436213
> *Yea i feel ya on that. I bet for 3gs the guy is using HOK kandy base coat paint.
> *


Just like anything else you pretty much get what you pay for. For the cheaper prices either he is doing charity work, or more likely skimping on the materials. Not to down anyone on here, just my thoughts. Or they could be just short cutting themselves on labor just to be doing the work :dunno:


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

shit jus on materials u will spend 2k now a days people dont reconize how much work not to mention tryin to blend them door jams in..6 to 10 k minium


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

2K in good paint & materials - 1G for all that labor ...... DOUBT IT ........





Unless you got a super pal doing shit for damn near free & He dont mind doing a shit ton of work for pennies & then wondering how to feed himself at the end of the day -- I wouldnt tell anyone to do it for less than 4 grand....



- Expect good FULL KANDY paints to be upwards of $3000+ with body work completed ...

Prob spend $2000 for GOOD body work.... Cause Nice paint over a shitty ass surface - Still looks shitty


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Aug 29 2010, 07:29 PM~18436213
> *Yea i feel ya on that. I bet for 3gs the guy is using HOK kandy base coat paint.
> *





Kandy base coats aint cheap neither............. Some think that a KBC aint transparent this or that - We argued that many many times but,,,,, Sometimes the custom -- Just wants that particular paint choice so ,,,, Full kandy or not - Give em what they want 

A KBC paint job definately aint cheap,, It still takes skill to spray out , Good base & good body work underneath regardless...........


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Sep 9 2010, 11:04 AM~18524380
> *Kandy base coats aint cheap neither............. Some think that a KBC aint transparent this or that - We argued that many many times but,,,,, Sometimes the custom -- Just wants that particular paint choice so ,,,, Full kandy or not - Give em what they want
> 
> A KBC paint job definately aint cheap,, It still takes skill to spray out , Good base & good body work underneath regardless...........
> *


 agreed


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I sprayed mine in a solid candy for $600 in material. Cheap clear and only accounting for what I used of the gallons.


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 9 2010, 07:08 PM~18528559
> *I sprayed mine in a solid candy for $600 in material. Cheap clear and only accounting for what I used of the gallons.
> *


x2.. 1 gal Martin Senour base, HOK Kandy (3qts), and 3qts of Finish 1 clear... that's pretty cheap and will cover most midsize cars (Oldsmobile Aurora in this case). 

If you sand and do bodywork yourself, mask it yourself, etc.. then know a generous friend who'll just do the spraying for a couple hundred, and assemble yourself!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Sep 9 2010, 09:19 PM~18529235
> *x2.. 1 gal Martin Senour base, HOK Kandy (3qts), and 3qts of Finish 1 clear... that's pretty cheap and will cover most midsize cars (Oldsmobile Aurora in this case).
> 
> If you sand and do bodywork yourself, mask it yourself, etc.. then know a generous friend who'll just do the spraying for a couple hundred, and assemble yourself!
> *



ive got over 2500 in paint material not including tape,paper,sand paper etc,. that JUST sprayable materials


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 10 2010, 04:29 AM~18532264
> *ive got over 2500 in  paint material not including tape,paper,sand paper etc,. that JUST sprayable materials
> *


x2 
thats what it takes for quality materials that will look top notch and last. If someone is happy with something that is less quality and will not last or look as nice IMO , more power to them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Sep 10 2010, 08:41 AM~18532751
> *x2
> thats what it takes for quality materials that will look top notch and last. If someone is happy with something that is less quality and will not last or look as nice IMO , more power to them.
> *


 exactly


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Sep 10 2010, 03:41 PM~18532751
> *x2
> thats what it takes for quality materials that will look top notch and last. If someone is happy with something that is less quality and will not last or look as nice IMO , more power to them.
> *


No it does not take 2500 for quality materials, you all are filling this forum full of misinformation.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 10 2010, 06:29 AM~18532264
> *ive got over 2500 in  paint material not including tape,paper,sand paper etc,. that JUST sprayable materials
> *


2500? damn thats a lot, i know u like spi clear and thats pretty cheap. Good materials and i wouldnt even have 1000 into it. SPI silver base , HOK Kandy, SPI reducer an SPI clear . But i could definately understand dropping a lot of money on materials if u were using all HOK or another expensive brand


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv+Sep 10 2010, 04:29 AM~18532264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe I should have been more clear - i didnt mean to say yeah it takes 2500 for materials for every kandy job. ONE LUV said HE spent that much on the material for his ride. I just mean the shit is expensive and you get what you pay for pretty much. On any decent size car for a kandy job expect to spend 2 Gs on sprayable materials alone.
3 Qts sealer
6-8 Qts of basecoat
8 Qts of Kandy
2-3 gallons of clear
Plus all of the needed catalyst and thinner
Not to mention if you are going to do patterns or flake


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Sep 10 2010, 06:17 PM~18537223
> *2500? damn thats a lot, i know u like spi clear and thats pretty cheap.  Good materials and i wouldnt even have 1000 into it. SPI silver base , HOK Kandy, SPI reducer an SPI clear . But i could definately understand dropping a lot of money on materials if u were using all HOK or another expensive brand
> *


on a kandy I wouldnt use cheap clear, you need something with high UV protection if you want it to last a long time


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Sep 10 2010, 08:20 PM~18537242
> *on a kandy I wouldnt use cheap clear, you need something with high UV protection if you want it to last a long time
> *


SPI aint a cheap clear and has great uv protection!i get tired of hearin how HOK clear has best uv protection, it might be good but theres clears out there that are better. I can see y you would have a high dollor on materials , thats a lot of materials! but i like a lot of clear too , i know some people who dont like to use a lot of clear and put 2 coats on a kandy! i like doin 4 to 5 coats


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Sep 10 2010, 06:28 PM~18537323
> *SPI aint a cheap clear and has great uv protection!i get tired of hearin how HOK clear has best uv protection, it might be good but theres clears out there that are better. I can see y you would have a high dollor on materials , thats a lot of materials! but i like a lot of clear too , i know some people who dont like to use a lot of clear and put 2 coats on a kandy! i like doin 4 to 5 coats
> *


i might have to check out the SPI someday - hear about it on here quite a bit. just a general statement about the cheap clears


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Its good stuff , give it a shot


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ah yea I suppose my materials are skimped on a little.. my paint might fade in a couple years.. who knows.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Sep 10 2010, 08:18 PM~18537227
> *maybe I should have been more clear - i didnt mean to say yeah it takes 2500 for materials for every kandy job. ONE LUV said HE spent that much on the material for his ride. I just mean the shit is expensive and you get what you pay for pretty much. On any decent size car for a kandy job expect to spend 2 Gs on sprayable materials alone.
> 3 Qts sealer
> 6-8 Qts of basecoat
> ...


x2 break it down and price it out

basic candy paint job....
Details Name Unit Price Quantity Total Select 
BC02 Orion Silver 
2- Gallon $308.04 
8-UK01 Brandywine (Quart) $380.48 

KU100 Catalyst (Urethane System) 
4 - Quart $203.80 
KD2000 Direct To Metal Primer - Gallon-Primer (KD2000-G) $117.95 
KD2000 Direct To Metal Primer- Quart-Activator (KDA2000-Q) $36.95 
2-RU311 Medium Reducer 
- Gallon $95.00 
IP03 Ice Red 
Sizes Available: - 2 oz $72.95 $72.95 
KS Ko-Seal Primer Sealer - Gallon Silver Metallic (KS12-G) $194.50 
KU150 Exempt Catalyst 
Sizes Available: - Quart $60.25 
Sub Total: $1,469.92 Delete

Shipping Estimate: $102.90 
*Grand Total: $1,572.82 * 
Continue Shopping


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 11 2010, 01:26 PM~18541726
> *x2 break it down  and price it out
> 
> basic candy paint job....
> ...



and thats *WITHOUT ANY* clear...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 11 2010, 01:26 PM~18541726
> *x2 break it down  and price it out
> 
> basic candy paint job....
> ...


I dont think you would need 2 gallons of orion base for any car. I used 2 qts of hok base on my cutlass. The $200 for sealer could be avoided on some jobs and I've never had a problem using $12/gallon urethane reducer with hok. The primer is not used on every job either and Napas $80/gallon w/hardener crossfire is some badass primer.


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 11 2010, 08:26 PM~18541726
> *x2 break it down  and price it out
> 
> basic candy paint job....
> ...


Why would you need 2 gallons of base especially if your using sealer and why would you bother with metallic sealer if your putting base over it ? 

8 quarts of kandy is overkill too thats 16 quarts of spray able liquid. Plus door jambs would be fine with some concentrate put in the kandy.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 11 2010, 02:26 PM~18542001
> *I dont think you would need 2 gallons of orion base for any car. I used 2 qts of hok base on my cutlass. The $200 for sealer could be avoided on some jobs and I've never had a problem using $12/gallon urethane reducer with hok. The primer is not used on every job either and Napas $80/gallon w/hardener crossfire is some badass primer.
> *


 Agreed, if your using silver sealer theres no need for 2 gallons of silver base, loose the HOK reducer and go for SPI reducer its cheaper and good quality, and SPI clear is reasonably priced. As far as the 8qt of kandy well to each his own but seems like a lot but if thats what u need then thats what u need.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ima co owner of a paint store in ensenada baja mexico and i have more accsesible prices :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Alot of different opinions n alot of good info thanx e everybody


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

these prices are reasonable... hok stuff

http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/HouseOfKol...ARLS%20%28IP%29


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

I would use this site.

http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/hokucureth.aspx#uc35


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capricesun_@Sep 12 2010, 07:44 PM~18547542
> *I would use this site.
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/hokucureth.aspx#uc35
> *


Those people are pieces of shit this place has much better customer service and is cheaper http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=74


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

you live in fresno there r a few clubs u could talk to 559 customs ,eastside,sangre latina,top dogg cc one of members owns a shop, look in paint shops in 559 topic u have joes n tulare, moreno fresno,another guy in fresno he painted the premier blue 67 impala he also posts on jake blankas post.insearch box at bottom of page type fresno or 559 youll find some of your local painters.talk to them some of these guys r using too much clear i used 1 gallon base 1 gallon candy 1 gallon clear .on my impala all hok 798 out the door with 1 jar of flake.cars been painted 6 years.look at fresno car show. car is driven.

p.s get ahold of some of your clubs old members find out where they got paint done.


----------



## cadiking (May 8, 2008)

Man thank god there other guys out there that know what it costs to candy cars right! I get guys who want me to spray there car( and I'm okay) and I tell them I won't pick up the gun with no body work for under 4g's they tell me about local shops doing it for 1800 and 2500! Yeah right! That's candy base with clear or they using simms or alas crap products! And coast airbrushing in Anaheim is by the far the best place to buy custom paint supplies. Everyone there is knows what's up and some or even good artist themselves


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

I HAVE LOWCOSTS AND I ALWAYS USE HOUSE OF KOLOR :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 29 2010, 11:26 PM~18945537
> *I HAVE LOWCOSTS AND I ALWAYS USE HOUSE OF KOLOR  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ISNT ALL DAT HOUSE OF COLOR, WATERBASED NOW!!! :wow:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 2 2010, 07:46 PM~18972003
> *:uh: ISNT ALL DAT HOUSE OF COLOR, WATERBASED NOW!!! :wow:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey ive seen HOK kandy basecoat mentioned in a couple threads now just wondering has anyone sprayed it before and if theres a deffent noticable difference between the kandy basecoat jobs and the traditional kandy jobs as i plan on painting my 87 caddy in the spring and want to pick up the the better paint system for my caddy any info would be great and if anyone has finished product pics of the two different systems to compare them thatd be great thanks


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive never sprayed it, but have seen it done. I do a cheap an easy way to mimic a candy job. I spray a base of whatever color im looking for, and then i get the kandy concentrate and mix it with sg100 intercoat clear and spray it over the base. For example i sprayed my cutlass with B&A 2010 camaro planet green and sprayed lime gold candy concentrate on top. Its green but flops a nice gold in the sun and give a nice depth with half the price. Just my 2 cents


----------



## xam916 (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Dec 12 2010, 05:26 AM~19306132
> *Ive never sprayed it, but have seen it done. I do a cheap an easy way to mimic a candy job. I spray a base of whatever color im looking for, and then i get the kandy concentrate and mix it with sg100 intercoat clear and spray it over the base. For example i sprayed my cutlass with B&A 2010 camaro planet green and sprayed lime gold candy concentrate on top. Its green but flops a nice gold in the sun and give a nice depth with half the price. Just my 2 cents
> *


can i see a close up of ur car?


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xam916_@Dec 13 2010, 11:49 PM~19320811
> *can i see a close up of ur car?
> *


here is a few..


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Dec 12 2010, 08:26 AM~19306132
> *Ive never sprayed it, but have seen it done. I do a cheap an easy way to mimic a candy job. I spray a base of whatever color im looking for, and then i get the kandy concentrate and mix it with sg100 intercoat clear and spray it over the base. For example i sprayed my cutlass with B&A 2010 camaro planet green and sprayed lime gold candy concentrate on top. Its green but flops a nice gold in the sun and give a nice depth with half the price. Just my 2 cents
> *


bingo this is what most shops do and charge you 4g's seen it to many times around here..and only have bout 600 in materials and two weeks worth of prepping..


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by impalaric_@Sep 3 2010, 08:02 PM~18482409
> *shit jus on materials u will spend 2k now a days people dont reconize how much work not to mention tryin to blend them door jams in..6 to 10 k minium
> *


x2


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Aug 27 2010, 03:45 PM~18423192
> *Just wondering how poeple charging for a straight candy paint job on a four door caddy That has a cloth top so no paint on roof anybody from anywhere post ur prices thanx
> *


hey did you get your caddy painted give me a call if not ill give u a price over phone and if you can bring in a couple of your members at the same time ill give you a good deal


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Yea homie its bn in tha shop like 5 months already I'll post pics wen it done


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

This tha car I'm getting painted


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Jan 22 2011, 09:42 AM~19666481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stripe it up  
check out the link  
http://www.pinheadlounge.com/12592044334092/


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Aug 30 2010, 12:49 AM~18438473
> *Just like anything else you pretty much get what you pay for. For the cheaper prices either he is doing charity work, or more likely skimping on the materials. Not to down anyone on here, just my thoughts. Or they could be just short cutting themselves on labor just to be doing the work  :dunno:
> *


NOT TRUE HOMIE. THEY GOT SOME MUTHA FUCKA OUT THERE CHARGING A GRIP AND THEY ARE DOING A SHITTY JOB.


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 22 2011, 09:32 AM~19666761
> *NOT TRUE HOMIE. THEY GOT SOME MUTHA FUCKA OUT THERE CHARGING A GRIP AND THEY ARE DOING A SHITTY JOB.
> *


Oh fo sure there are some shady ass fools out there! I was thinking in general about product prices and labor prices for people that arent out there to straight fuck people over. I hear about alot of fools out there doing people dirty. Most painters arent out to fuck anyone over but those other fuckers seem to give the rest of us a bad name


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

whats going on bro ? hows progress ?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Still waitin tha guy still givin me excuses he said he bn workin on it that i should get it bak this month


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 4 2011, 12:43 PM~20483862
> *Still waitin tha guy still givin me excuses he said he bn workin on it that i should get it bak this month
> *


what painter ?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

just make sure you dount use the words"take your time" cuz they will use it against you,,


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Well i used words that r just as bad wen i dropped it off to him last june that i wasnt in a rush :nono:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 4 2011, 01:50 PM~20483899
> *what painter ?
> *


It wasnt a shop was a guy doin side jobs he done some hotrods n stuf he do real gd work


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Dec 12 2010, 06:26 AM~19306132
> *Ive never sprayed it, but have seen it done. I do a cheap an easy way to mimic a candy job. I spray a base of whatever color im looking for, and then i get the kandy concentrate and mix it with sg100 intercoat clear and spray it over the base. For example i sprayed my cutlass with B&A 2010 camaro planet green and sprayed lime gold candy concentrate on top. Its green but flops a nice gold in the sun and give a nice depth with half the price. Just my 2 cents
> *


good info bout to start looking for a painter, damn mofo's always find a way to half ass sum shit huh


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

any pics of kandy reds ? post them up plz thanks


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@May 5 2011, 12:22 PM~20490941
> *any pics of kandy reds ? post them up plz thanks
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: Let see some candy red!


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

not shure if this is candy but it sick azz red colour !


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@May 6 2011, 12:25 PM~20497952
> *not shure if this is candy but it sick azz red colour !
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@May 6 2011, 02:25 PM~20497952
> *not shure if this is candy but it sick azz red colour !
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone know if this is Kandy ? and whats it called ?


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@May 6 2011, 02:35 PM~20497715
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: Let see some candy red!
> *



:boink:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@May 6 2011, 01:25 PM~20497952
> *not shure if this is candy but it sick azz red colour !
> 
> 
> ...


Looks candy apple red to me


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Barely startin to see progress on my car he started doin all tha jams


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

looking good homie


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Just glad to finally see sum work being done to it


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

In my opinion,kbc looks just as good a UK kandy,I graphic under it as well and it works great


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

heres my uncles bike i just did for him hok apple red of solar gold base



















‪Mc customs hok apple red kandy over solar gold‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Kandy Brandywine kbc over charcoal grey base with silver and black graphics


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

FlipFlopBox said:


> heres my uncles bike i just did for him hok apple red of solar gold base
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.... tell that girl shes too big for that pool!!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

mrchavez said:


> looks good.... tell that girl shes too big for that pool!!!


LMFAO or more pics of that


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> LMFAO or more pics of that


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:banghead: spoke to soon


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

1986Oscar said:


> Yea i feel ya on that. I bet for 3gs the guy is using HOK kandy base coat paint.


KBC is only a litte bit cheaper than UK. Actually, KBC is more expensive that UK, but the catalyst makes up the difference.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

FlipFlopBox said:


> heres my uncles bike i just did for him hok apple red of solar gold base
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That BARELY looks like kandy.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> KBC is only a litte bit cheaper than UK. Actually, KBC is more expensive that KBC, but the catalyst makes up the difference.


isnt "kbc".. "uk" the same thing? kk a little cheaper.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Nope. KBC and UK two different products, as is kk.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Nope. KBC and UK two different products, as is kk.


ohhh..koo thanks.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

STR8RIDA said:


> maybe I should have been more clear - i didnt mean to say yeah it takes 2500 for materials for every kandy job. ONE LUV said HE spent that much on the material for his ride. I just mean the shit is expensive and you get what you pay for pretty much. On any decent size car for a kandy job expect to spend 2 Gs on sprayable materials alone.
> 3 Qts sealer
> 6-8 Qts of basecoat
> 8 Qts of Kandy
> ...


 I USE 8-10QTS ON COMPLETE INCLUDING DOOR JAMB UNDER TRUNK ETC.

4Q SEALER
6Q BASE
8-10Q UK KANDY
2G KLEER-UC 35
4-5 KU100 CATALYST FOR KANDY
4 KU150 CATALYST FOR KLEER
3G RU SERIES REDUCER 
FLAKE OR ICE PEARL.
1500-2000 DEPENDING ON WHERE YOU BUY.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

mhhh.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

stevedidi said:


> not shure if this is candy but it sick azz red colour !


thats some clean wet paint


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

can anyone give a newbie sum points on using kandy and pearls? just looking for all the info i can before i try sum of this custom paint...already have sprayed sum ranflas but with flake and metallic paints...looking to expand my knowledge...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Practice on some old parts ,fenders,hoods...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

pink63impala said:


> Practice on some old parts ,fenders,hoods...


x2 test panel :drama:


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

yea i got the test panels from my old ranfla k me chokadon but i want to know how should i mix it how should i spray it does sum pearls come out better with a certain base or k onda u know...hmu in inbox if possible


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hey has anyone see the new hok shimrin 2 line those shits look like candy finish and perals with just base and clear ,has anyone use them yet ?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

chef said:


> hey has anyone see the new hok shimrin 2 line those shits look like candy finish and perals with just base and clear ,has anyone use them yet ?


X2 I was wondering the same thing, looking to do the roof of my cutty flaked also but im wondering if I should just buy the UK stuff and stick with a true KANDY!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i think it might be cheaper and save time with the hok shimrin 2 line but i havent found a customer that wants to use it yet but i might just go get some to play with


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

chef said:


> i think it might be cheaper and save time with the hok shimrin 2 line but i havent found a customer that wants to use it yet but i might just go get some to play with


If you go to the HOK website you can get all the specs for the SHIMRIN 2 stuff. I dont know I might just give this a shot.


----------

